# Családon belüli nevelés



## alede (2013 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok!

Elkezdtem egy kutatást csinálni arról, hogy a nyugati és kínai nevelésben milyen különbségek vannak. Illetve mi az amit véleményem szerint tanulhatnánk egymástól. Már több mint két éve élek Kínában és nagyon érdekesnek tartom mennyire máshogy látják a világot, mint mi. 

Ha van egy kis időtök és van olyan történetetek amiből tanulhatunk, vagy szívesen megosztanátok itt vagy privátan légyszíves írjatok. Az alábbi kérdőívek magyar, illetve angol nyelven elérhetőek. 


Magyar

Angol

Előre is köszönöm,

Liz


----------



## peterfy tamas (2014 Február 21)

Az igazi olimpiara, vb-re, europa bajnoksagra valo kimerito felkeszules a gyerekneveles. Csak itt nem lehet a dobogora allni mikozben tapsol a tomeg.


----------



## peterfy tamas (2014 Február 21)

Fantasztikus olyan szulokkel talalkozni, akiknek a gyermekeik kiskoruktol szepen, 'ahogy az meg van irva" alukaltak ejszaka es delutan; es nem ertik meg, hogy leteznek mas fajta gyermekek is.


----------



## alede (2014 Március 3)

Sajnos nagyon sok probléma van az ottani gyermekneveléssel, ami az egész társadalmon megérződik. A nyugatiasodás pedig nem is tudom, hogy ront vgay segít a helyzeten, de amíg öntudatukra nem találnak addig sajnos pont az Általad vázolt szituáció fog uralkodni


----------



## Zotya.hu (2014 Április 15)

A "gyermeknevelés" a legnehezebb dolog a világon, bárhol is élsz!


----------



## alede (2014 Április 17)

Zotya.hu írta:


> A "gyermeknevelés" a legnehezebb dolog a világon, bárhol is élsz!


És egyben az egyik legérdekesebb és legszínesebb is


----------



## poloznik (2014 Július 8)

Kár hogy nincs hozzá 100%-ig megbízható, használható könyv...


----------



## tornando (2014 Július 19)

poloznik írta:


> Kár hogy nincs hozzá 100%-ig megbízható, használható könyv...


Könyv az van sok.Talán recept nincs
De az élet más


----------



## Koloki (2014 November 27)

Próbálkozunk, aztán úgy 20 év múlva kiderül, hogy sikerült....


----------



## sikezs (2014 December 21)

Koloki írta:


> Próbálkozunk, aztán úgy 20 év múlva kiderül, hogy sikerült....


Ott az igazsag!
En sajnos nem vagyok turelmes, kovetkezetes, faradhatatlan mintaanyuka. A TV-t is nezheti a lanyom, es minden hazimunkaba se vonom be 3 evesen...ja hordozokendo helyett is csak babakocsiban setaltattam es az olembe fogtam.

De szornyen szeretem es szerintem az oleles es a szeretet meghozza a gyumolcset.


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 12)

Szerintem minden gyereknél más válik be. Nincs olyan, ami minden gyereknél alkalmazható.


----------



## Malyi Erzsebet (2017 Március 22)

Következetesség ,türelem....És még sorolhatnánk.De legfontosabb mint minden tetttünkben a szeretet és önzetlenseg.Esetenkent önfeláldozás.Tudjunk lemondani dolgokról.Szülőnek lenni nagy felelősség de a legszebb dolog az eletben.


----------

